# Green Tripe



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Just wondering what prices you guys get tripe for, and where you get it? I can only find it for around $2/lb and I was wondering if there are other places to look with better prices.

Thanks!


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Google local farms close to you. I get it for $1.00/lb.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

whats the diff between green and regular trip?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

the tripe you get at the store has to be highly processed to be safe for humans to eat. It takes all the nutrients out that makes it worth feeding it to the dogs. Green tripe means that its pretty much straight out of the cow (or other animal). It has all the stuff thats oh so good for dogs....even if it leaves your house smelling like a barn in the middle of summer.


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Green tripe contains some of the cow's stomach contents too. Yes, I know, it's gross. I can't stand being around when my boys are being fed Tripe, but it's really good for them.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh I see. Thanks for the info. Maybe I can get Yoshi some adventually


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got some yesterday-its ground tripe but I figure its better than nothing. 

I bought it for $1.80/lb. 

They do have regular tripe but that is only available with bulk orders every two months. Didn't want to wait that long!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you near the south border of Wisconsin?


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

What about the canned variety? Is that good?


----------



## Triskit (Feb 1, 2010)

I have used a couple canned foods with tripe, I am sure there are many more. Solid Gold has one that is called Green Tripe, it smells awful so it must be tripe =p... and Merricks "Working Dog Stew" has tripe in it.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been giving them small amounts of the canned type...I wasn't sure if the liquid was water or...other...after the tripe cools, the liquid hardens...should I be draining it before I cool it? I recently purchased a tube of tripe/trachea/gullet...it hasn't arrived yet, so I let you know the difference...maybe I'll take pictures  this is kinda new to me...I've recently realized that I've just gotten comfortable with their regular diet, so now I'm trying to "fine tune" it a bit.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Northern Inuit-I am in the Northern most part of the state. Which makes it tough for getting supplies. 

I've tried the canned stuff from Solid Gold and it was AWFUL smelling! LOL So I am kind of dreading opening the ground stuff b/c I'm sure that is even fresher! DH is going to wonder if I've gone crazy.


----------



## Triskit (Feb 1, 2010)

The Merrick stuff does not smell as bad, first ingredients are Beef Tripe, Beef Broth, Beef Liver, Beef, Fresh Sweet Potatoes, Fresh Carrot, 

I had a hard time using the Solid Gold... it smelled so bad I thought it was rotten.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL I fed half the can and threw the rest out! 

I just bought two 3 lb packages of it so I hope the girls like it and it doesn't smell too awful!


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I fed half a can of Trippett once and the dog shat all over my carpet - it stunk till high heavens with the smell of tripe for two weeks. It was god awful. The other half of the Trippett is still in my freezer, I'm not sure when I will ever unleash that evil.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I have some ground green tripe and it smells just like I remember the cows smelling when we were on the dairy farm! I've learned to mouth breath only when feeding the tripe because Flash LOVES it! I think it is her favorite thing I feed her.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

dieterherzog said:


> I fed half a can of Trippett once and the dog shat all over my carpet - it stunk till high heavens with the smell of tripe for two weeks. It was god awful. The other half of the Trippett is still in my freezer, I'm not sure when I will ever unleash that evil.



Its probably something you'd want to introduce slowly. I can imagine that it is pretty rich and having half a can for the first time would be a shock for any dog!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Nallah, it is beautiful up there. We stayed at a cabin in Farryville and it was really something else. 

As for getting sick over the tripe, I would agree that it should be introduced a bit more slowly. I only give my two a spoonful or two once a day or every other day. I got a lid at petsmart to cover the can so it wouldn't stink up my fridge. One can will last me a week.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Nallah06 said:


> Its probably something you'd want to introduce slowly. I can imagine that it is pretty rich and having half a can for the first time would be a shock for any dog!


I learned my lesson!


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Nallah, it is beautiful up there. We stayed at a cabin in Farryville and it was really something else.
> 
> As for getting sick over the tripe, I would agree that it should be introduced a bit more slowly. I only give my two a spoonful or two once a day or every other day. I got a lid at petsmart to cover the can so it wouldn't stink up my fridge. One can will last me a week.


I'm not sure where that is, but we are near Superior, WI. We love it up here in the "northwoods". 

I think I'll break out the tripe this weekend and see how the girls like it. Maybe while DH is gone so he doesn't give me the stink eye!


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

wats beneficial bout feeding tripe instead of meat?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

> Since tripe is taken from cow’s stomachs, they receive nutrients from grasses and grains that have been already processed naturally by the cow's stomach system. Also present within the tripe are naturally occurring gastric juices, amino acids and live enzymes not found in processed or cooked foods. These gastric juices are excellent cleaners for teeth. Amino acids are necessary for proper muscular development. It is also an excellent source of protein, fiber, fat and delivers equal calcium to phosphorus ratios. Green tripe also contains Lactic Acid bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus which is a good intestinal bacteria and a main ingredient in probiotics


Source: http://www.thedogbowl.com/PPF/category_ID/0_84/dogbowl.asp

I am sure if you google it more, you could find better information, but this is roughly what I've been told by various other sources. In Europe, I hear that most people feed Tripe as the main food in the diet. One person I've talked to said he hardly gives them anything except tripe and thinks thats the best option for the dogs....but over here they say that too much is not a good thing....

Like everything with raw, do your own research and make your own opinions about whats best by the information you find.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone try Trippett?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have fed both Tripett and BG. Since I was mixing the tripe with the supplements the softer BG worked better for me. I like that there are varieties of Tripett green tripe.


----------

